# NCC1701 POL880 in UK!



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

Well not available here in the UK until Feb at around £170 or $270!!! so placed an order with Megahobby "Your total is $183.90" thanks to posters tips here, more like it at £115. Just have to hope not to get clobbered by customs duties on import!


----------



## donaldmackenzie (Feb 6, 2007)

keep us up todate please !!!


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, I'll post on how it goes when it arrives - I'm sure I'm not the only one overseas wanting one of these mouth watering kits....Christmas is coming!


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

I ordered mine from Culttvman. According to the tracking info, it arrived in the UK this morning and went through Customs this afternoon. Hopefully I'll get it Monday or Tuesday next week and I won't be clobbered on Import taxes!

Rob


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Someone needs to send out a blockade runner full of kits to our modeling buddies in the UK! We need to get a bunch of black market 1701's out there for all the world to enjoy--at a reasonable price.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Yeesh! It'd be cheaper for them to get theirs on eay! :freak:

Larry


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

robcomet said:


> I ordered mine from Culttvman. According to the tracking info, it arrived in the UK this morning and went through Customs this afternoon. Hopefully I'll get it Monday or Tuesday next week and I won't be clobbered on Import taxes!
> 
> Rob


It'll come parcel force and you will be hit on 20 percent of kit price and postage cost also insurance if you have bought any,Steve doesn't devalue or declare as gift so you will be liable for what ever the cost is on the slip,oh I almost forgot you will also get hit with between 8 and 12 GBP for the privilege of our Royal Mail collecting it on behalf of HM RC,a european edict in 2010 or thereabouts states that anything purchased outside of EU is liable to VAT at appropriate rate which includes postage according to Parcel Force,if you have a friend who can get kits for you from Cult TV Man and send them to you as a gift (no more than £40 value/$60 roughly or what it converts to at time)with no postage costs incurred and gift status you wont pay VAT,however as a large kit like the E it is still advisable to send it full value even as gift but again no postage cost,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Yowsers! That's gonna hurt!


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

My E has left drydock at Megahobby - just been emailed...


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

At the £170 mark for the basic kit I can't see many selling in stores the refit was left on a lot of shelves at £106

and starting to sell them in Febuary they might have had a chance if they had them there for christmas


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

It's not fair, bastard customs


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

Best price (pre-order) UK so far seems to be Forbidden Planet....£160 wow!!


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Well, my tracking status now says Customs clearance processing complete. Not much longer now I hope.

Rob


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Customs may have cleared it Rob but probably only because parcel force paid the charges now you'll have to pay them and eight quid for doing it.
It's such a rip off, it's not like you're getting anything for your money.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Kremin said:


> At the £170 mark for the basic kit I can't see many selling in stores the refit was left on a lot of shelves at £106
> 
> and starting to sell them in Febuary they might have had a chance if they had them there for christmas


Unbelievable - when the 1/350 refit was released, I bought it for £30 retail.
How is this a £170 kit ?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Well, I got hit for a total of about £50 (£37 VAT, £13 Parcelforce Handling Charge) but, look what I got delivered yesterday...










Guess who is one extremely happy bloke???

Me!

Rob


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The major problem with these kits coming into the UK is that they are distributed by Amerang who basically double the dollar value then put a pound sign in front. They also happen to own Modelzone, the UK's largest chain of model shops. Other retailers buying wholesale from them will barely make a profit unless they too charge the same outrageous price.
I guarantee that if you order from the USA you will still beat the UK price even if you are hit with import duty.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

I've got the Combo pack on order from Cult as well. I wonder what they're going to charge me for that.

Rob


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

robcomet said:


> Well, I got hit for a total of about £50 (£37 VAT, £13 Parcelforce Handling Charge) but, look what I got delivered yesterday...
> 
> Guess who is one extremely happy bloke???
> 
> ...



WOW; 50 quid? That's pretty lousy, but I'm glad that you received your kit. Enjoy!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Chris Pike said:


> My E has left drydock at Megahobby - just been emailed...


Ordered mine a week ago and it's still showing "	In-Progress "


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

It's finally materialized...an extra £26 customs fees so totaling £141 I reckon, still under retail here and 2-3 months earlier. Just as impressive as I was expecting, and the decals are razor sharp - better than expected! Quality nearly up to Tamiya standards, some going. A slight casting error in the plastic on the top saucer half but will live with it. I love the grids! nicely done, when sanded down they'll be fine (saucer texturing needs sanding smooth anyway) - and the photoetch is really needed. Have no idea when it will be started let alone finished, but just had to have a look at one and own one! If we get over to glorious NYC again next year, I'll be packing lightly for room to bring one or two or three back! (good idea would be to take contents out the boxes to reduce size in the luggage). The 35 year wait is over!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I posted this as a new topic but should have posted here,my friend posted it on Monday and it arrived this morning as a gift so no charges(he obviously kept the value down or it was lucky enough to miss customs....oops),WOW,oh WOW,I have just received the best ever Christmas present from a man I am proud to call my friend,I have just this minute received a premier edition TOS Enterprise from my friend in the USA,I cannot thank him enough for this gesture,my wife has said don't open it till xmas so I'm considering just that,are there any more lucky guys in the UK?if I open it before I'll let you all know,but I think I will keep it in the spirit of the season,
thanks Ted,what you have done as a friend is very much appreciated and will not be forgotten,:thumbsup:


cheers,Guys and all the best for Xmas and the New Year,:wave:

Gordon


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

What we all need in the UK are "friends across the pond !"


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW wonderland are wanting £179.99 

http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/products/polar-lights-1350-uss-enterprise-ncc-1701/


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

My Duties and fees are paid and delivery arranged for Tuesday there may not be enough hours in the day to do all the things I'm thinking of but I'll enjoy doing them


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

what is Comet Miniatures pricing them at?

Gordon


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

^ £179.95 thats $288 US!! 

I realise that this is a grail kit for some but these prices are simply astonishing. 
I saw also on wonderland models the lighting kit is similarly priced. For a fully decked out model you're looking at the best part of half a grand.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Well guys,I have opened it,certificate is 1597/1701 not that I was after the 1 or 1701...lol,I'm thinking of framing the box lid along with the T-Shirt(got a blue one ages ago from Ted) and Certificate,going to put her away now till I get the rest of the bits,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

It will probably be of little comfort, but we in North America have similar sticker shock whenever we want to purchase a resin Gerry Anderson kit from the UK. You won't find many 2 foot Eagles west of the Atlantic!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

phicks said:


> It will probably be of little comfort, but we in North America have similar sticker shock whenever we want to purchase a resin Gerry Anderson kit from the UK. You won't find many 2 foot Eagles west of the Atlantic!


I have one of the 2 foot PE Eagles. Cost me around $400 as I recall. It was a grail kit for me much as the 1:350 TOS Enterprise is.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

JediPuju said:


> ^ £179.95 thats $288 US!!


Small change compared to what they're asking in Japan..
http://www.platz-hobby.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3746&language=en
27,300.00 JPY = 330.930 USD


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

You gotta wonder at those prices...I mean the likely purchasers of this kit in the UK are folks like us who are tiny in number...and folks like us - the devoted and of a certain age - are nearly all gonna know that it's better value importing....bottom line is that retail sales here are going to be...er... a bit desperate......?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

That's ok in a few months they might reduce them in price as a sale item, It's the postage that kills me sometimes


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo mine has just arrived, excuse me for a little while I just need to check some things and have a look


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Kremin said:


> Woo hoo mine has just arrived, excuse me for a little while I just need to check some things and have a look


Your bank balance? :tongue:


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

My combo set has landed in the UK and is just going through Customs. Can't wait to get my hands on her ample nacelle lights!

Rob


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

robcomet said:


> My combo set has landed in the UK and is just going through Customs. Can't wait to get my hands on her ample nacelle lights!
> 
> Rob


As much as I am pleased for you I think Parcel force drops the ball on these things They had it in their hands and into the local depot on a Thursday and rather than send an email or txt they posted a notification to me this arrived on a Friday and as I was busy on the Monday I had to wait until Tuesday to get it which I could have had on the Friday if they had sent an email


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Do they still ship stuff by boat?

Gotta be cheaper than by air these days - I'll go look into it!

Steve


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I need to remember to get one here in the States _before_ I make my escape back to England...one day....


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Captain April said:


> I need to remember to get one here in the States _before_ I make my escape back to England...one day....


can you not get a pallet and bring it over


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is where Round 2 should look to Moebius for an idea. Using the Forbidden planet website the Moebius Battlestar Galactica kit costs £46.99 ($75.60). The same kit, released by Revell Germany comes in at £16.99 ($27.33). I would imagine that Moebius have come to some arrangement with Revell Germany and, by doing this, have made these kits nearly 2/3rds cheaper. This makes them MUCH more affordable and hopefully should lead to better sales not just here in the UK but all over the European region. I know that Revell have just released their own Enterprise kit but there are other kit manufacturers who could be approached (airfix, Italeri).
I agree that Amerang's greed is unbelievable. I have visited the Holborn Modelzone shop a number of times and have walked out empty handed because I will not pay the inflated prices they are asking. Any young person, walking in having seen the latest Batman or Ironman film, will soon be put off purchasing a kit by the price. If anyone from Round 2 is listening, please, do something about this as you could see a huge increase in sales in your overseas market.
Don't get me started on VAT!

Clactonite


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

My understanding is that PL have the rights to the 1701 in the US and revell in the EU, I would imagine that an EU distributor would have to apply for a license to sell.

The distribution network of Racing Champions was the only fleeting benefit of the PL take over as it lowered the prices. The PL tos 1701 were initially £23.00 (about $40) in the UK, when it came under RC2's ownership (which probably used ERTL's extensive international distribution network too) the price dropped to £13.00.

It was the same for the PL refit - original release had it at around £50, dropping to £30 under RC2 and is now up to £100 under R2.

I think international trade has been stifled by soaring shipping costs, 5 years ago I was selling 100's of items on eBay to the US, then the cost went through the roof!

Steve


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Bay7 said:


> It was the same for the PL refit - original release had it at around £50, dropping to £30 under RC2 and is now up to £100 under R2.
> 
> I think international trade has been stifled by soaring shipping costs, 5 years ago I was selling 100's of items on eBay to the US, then the cost went through the roof!
> 
> Steve


If you know anyone in uk selling a a 1:350 refit for anywhere near £50 let me know


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Sounds like they _are_ just swapping the dollar sign for a pound sign. I've rarey seen a 1/1000 TOS E go for more than twenty bucks.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Haven't been on for two weeks so I thought I'd update you all. I received the combi kit on Christmas Eve and Parcelforce "forgot" to charge me the import and handling fees - that's saved me £43.35!!!! For those in the UK looking to buy the lighting kit, the transformer comes fitted with a US plug but states it's rated for 110-220v - no step down transformer needed! If anyone wants any pics, let me know and I'll try and get them uploaded.

Rob


----------

